# Error code 0x80070035 The network path was not found



## Hometinkerer (Jan 10, 2010)

Can anyone please help?

I have just sucessfully upgraded to W7. Phew.

Problem is I cannot access the shared folders on our Homeserver (Windows Home Server) via our wireless LAN. I know the computer is connecting to the internet (I am using it to lodge this post) and I can print. I can also login to the Homeserver console and RDP into the Homeserver from the subject computer.

When I go into the network I can see the WHS but when I attempt to connect I get a message saying "Windows cannot access \\Homeserver" and when I click view details it says "Error code 0x80070035 The network path was not found"

I have reviewed some posts on this matter on Tech Support Guy and there are many very helpful solutions but I cannot seem to work out which of the problems and solutions identified for those people apply to me. So I thought I'd log a new post.

I've done an ipconfig /all -

C:\Users\admin>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.102] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
BEN-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
BEN-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered

C:\Users\admin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ben-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain_not_set.invalid

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-E0-6B-04-BB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c06b:2e6a:c309:7202%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, 21 January 2010 3:27:50 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 22 January 2010 3:27:50 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 318774752
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-E9-19-F1-00-15-B7-44-F1-F2

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.0.178.191
203.215.29.191
192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566MM Gigabit Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-B7-44-F1-F2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.domain_not_set.invalid:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:cf2e:3096:145c:2698:34c4:5c43(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::145c:2698:34c4:5c43%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

I'm pretty sure that it is just a matter of tweaking the right thing so if you can help me out that would be great.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This normally a firewall configuration issue, I'd start by disabling all firewalls and see if that changes it. If so, we can try to figure out what needs to be changed.


----------



## Hometinkerer (Jan 10, 2010)

I've looked into this aspect already but soon realised I didn't know what I was doing.

There is the standard windows firewall running and I am running AVG Security 3-pack (although it says it does not include the firewall component).

I have tried switching off the windows firewall but the error repeats.

The standard setting is "block all connections to programs that are not on the list of allowed programs". Do I have to go in a set up an exception to access the server?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Again, disable ALL firewalls totally and see if you connect. Then we'll work on the proper configuration. We're doing this so we don't waste time shooting firewall issues if it still doesn't work without them.


----------



## Hometinkerer (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks. I obviously did not make myself clear - to the best of my knowledge, the only firewall on this computer is the windows firewall.

Should I disable the firewall on the router and modem too?

The version of AVG I am running does not have the firewall installed.

Even so, I have tried disabling every part of AVG that can be disabled and the windows firewall is disabled but the problem is unchanged.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The router firewall has no bearing on this issue, it's strictly for the WAN -> LAN traffic.

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

PING each remote computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. Open a command prompt as described above and type.

PING _<ip address>_ 
or
PING _<computer name>_

Where: 
_<ip address>_ - is the x.x.x.x IP address
_<computer name>_ - is the computer name

*A failure to PING is almost always a firewall configuration issue. Any failure to PING needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*

_*Note:* You can obtain the IP address and computer name of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing *IPCONFIG /ALL*. This should work for any Windows version. The IPCONFIG /ALL display will provide a wealth of useful information for debugging your network connection._

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic.

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Places (_Network and Sharing Center in Vista_), make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login. NOTE: Vista's default is to require a password on the account to enable file/print sharing.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing. You can open a command prompt as described above and type the following command: *nbtstat -n*. This will display the status of NetBIOS or indicate it's not configured.


----------



## Hometinkerer (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for your help. I realised that I was going around in circles so I took the plunge and did a clean install including formatting the hard drive.

After carefully installing everything it appears that I'm now all systems go.

This case can be treated as closed.

Now I've just got to get the hang of the new libraries functionality because it has brought everything from the server to the library but I'm not sure how it will all go once I'm working remotely on this laptop.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, I don't use the Library function of Windows 7 at all. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------

